# SchH/IPO Club in MI?



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Hello all! I'm interested in visiting an IPO club (or several) sometime this spring/summer to start to get a feel for the sport, and finally see multiple dogs working in person.

I'm definitely hoping to see good dogs and good work/handling/training, but since I'm just a "looker" for now, shorter travel-time is a big bonus (I'm in South West MI, Zeeland/Holland/Saugatuck). Does anyone here have any club/trainer suggestions that don't mind having a dog-less person come to watch and experience the sport? (I've looked online for club websites, but they all seem to be outdated or no longer in existence, from what I can find.)

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

this recent thread should answer some of your questions. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ning/687137-schutzhund-clubs-muskegon-mi.html

I'd also plan on going to the East side to visit clubs, there are none on the West side. Here is a list of contacts of clubs.
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=03&re=me


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You are in a bad area for IPO clubs. 

Northern Indiana Schutzhund Club
Douglas Lemster
Valparaiso, IN
(219) 263-8580

This club is just into IN. 
Great Lakes Working Dog Assoc.
Robert Miller
Bristol, IN
(574) 971-7117 

Der Michigan Schutzhund Verein
Brian Harvey
Hudson, MI
(517) 615-0005 

There may be a club starting in the Grand Rapids area. Contact board member FG167.

I have trained with the second and third club. Have heard excellent stuff about the one forming in Grand Rapids. Don't know the first club.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> this recent thread should answer some of your questions. http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...ning/687137-schutzhund-clubs-muskegon-mi.html
> 
> I'd also plan on going to the East side to visit clubs, there are none on the West side. Here is a list of contacts of clubs.
> https://www.germanshepherddog.com/region-events/?cy=2017&cm=03&re=me


Thank you for the link to that other thread, Jane - it's definitely one I'm sorry I missed earlier! I really appreciate the club contact list as well.



lhczth said:


> You are in a bad area for IPO clubs.
> 
> Northern Indiana Schutzhund Club
> Douglas Lemster
> ...


Thanks, Lisa! Looks like a few day trips to the east side may be in my future.


----------

